# Largest cartel weapons cache found in Mexico



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Largest cartel weapons cache found in Mexico*










MEXICO CITY -- The Mexican army says it has made its largest seizure of drug-cartel weapons ever. 
Army officials say they confiscated 288 assault rifles, 500,000 rounds of ammunition, numerous grenades and several .50-caliber rifles at a house in the city of Reynosa, across the border from McAllen, Texas. 
Officials say the weapons belonged to the Gulf drug cartel. Three people were detained in Thursday's raid. 
Assistant Attorney General Marisela Morales said Friday the arsenal "is the largest in the history of Mexico." 
The largest previous bust involved a cache of 280 weapons found in 1984.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/world/BO94409/


----------

